
Node.js callbacks vs. promises vs. generators vs. async-await - wheresvic1
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2016/10/24/node-js-callbacks-vs-promises-vs-generators-vs-async-await
======
semireg
Thank you for the date references. I just finished reading a book on
Node/SailsJS and this is a great summary and overview. I’m an app developer by
day but spend a lot of time keeping current on other technologies.

------
andrewmcwatters
and yet the only portable style here is callbacks

~~~
aussieguy123
You can use a transpiler like babel if you want to run async await etc on
platforms that don't support them yet

~~~
sigjuice
Where does it say on [https://babeljs.io](https://babeljs.io) that babel is a
"transpiler"?

~~~
bfrydl
It says “compiler” and a transpiler is a compiler that converts between one
programming language and another.

------
fancyfacebook
About two years ago I opened up a smallish JS file (~100 lines ) and it
contained 47 promises, some on the same line.

That was the day I decided JS had gotten way too far up it's own ass and
abandoned my career in web development. Every day that goes by makes it seem
like a better and better decision.

~~~
ziikutv
Here's hoping it gets even better in future so they can win us both back ;)

\---

Great article OP. Thank you very much. I remember using Bluebird and sharing
the sentiments of the comment which I am replying to.

~~~
wheresvic1
You're welcome! It's funny because I actually wanted to practice some inkscape
and some infographic making abilities.

Still a long way to go but I'm happy that the content is also appreciated!

